# Desperate for those PF positive vibes as Mika is very very poorly



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Last week Oliviarussian noticed her Russian Blue boy Mika had stopped eating, hadn't been to the loo and was lethargic. On Saturday she took him to the vets. He had lost over a kilo in weight and was anaemic, jaundiced and had a heart murmour. He was admitted to hospital and has been there since whilst they try to find out what's wrong. He has had numerous blood tests, ultrasound and Xrays. He has been on fluids and is now on ABs and Steroids and was given an appetite stimulant.

The good news is he is stable, has been eating a little and seems brighter ( when OR visits him)
More good news that his ultrasound showed all his organs looked normal.
The chest X rays have been sent to a specialist.
But he is still severely anaemic and jaundiced (though liver function seems ok)

So it sounds as if something is attacking his red blood cells and/or his bone marrow is not replenishing them.

We are really hoping for good news today as his PCV had dropped from 17 to 13 yesterday and they have been considering a blood transfusion.

Please please please can we have lots of positive, healthy, PF wishes for Mika, that he is responding to his meds and that his PCV is on the up again. And that we find out exactly what is causing him to be so poorly asap.

Oliviarussian also needs lots of those vibes too as she is really struggling to hold it together. She is a professional cat sitter and is having to fit in phone calls and visits to Mika around her booked cat sitting duties (her employer has been totally unsympathetic and will not give her the time off as they are short staffed). Understandably she is exhausted both physically and mentally.

@oliviarussian both you and of course Mika are in our thoughts and prayers and we are willing you both to be strong and healthy once more.

I will try to keep everyone updated when I hear anything.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh no poor Mika and poor @oliviarussian. We have got all paws and fingers crossed for Mika. My heart goes out to you to be going through such a worrying time, especially with such an unsympathetic employer!

@huckybuck thanks for the update. If you speak to Oliviarussian please send her our love.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thank you HB for starting this thread.
I think we can all relate to just how helpless and devasted Or is feeling right now , I have never heard of IMHA .
Sending lots of positive,healing PF vibes to Mika and hugs to his mum xx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Sending massive truckloads of good vibes for Mika and hugs for @oliviarussian horrid situation for you to be in. Thinking of you both xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

buffie said:


> I have never heard of IMHA .


The diagnosis hasn't been confirmed yet but we feel that this is what it's pointing at.

http://www.petmd.com/cat/conditions/cardiovascular/c_ct_anemia_immune_mediated


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gwen9244 said:


> @huckybuck thanks for the update. If you speak to Oliviarussian please send her our love.


She will take support from reading this thread Gwen even though she can't bring herself to post atm.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Lots of prayers and vibes from us -PF vibes are magic ! xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you @huckybuck for posting about poor Mika. 
Sending lots of positive and healing vibes for Mika. I hope he improves soon bless him. Also big hugs for @oliviarussian.

Viv xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Sending lots of love, wishes and headbuts from me and jasper. How worrying. Really hope you get some answers, look after your self too @oliviarussian. Sending so many positive vibes for mika. :HappyXxxx


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Lots of get well wishes for Mika and much sympathy for Olivarussian.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Sending heaps of PF get well vibes for Mika & hugs for you @oliviarussian 
Thinking of you both xx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Is awful when they are unwell, you feel so helpless. Loads of positive vibes for Mika and OR, I hoe he is soon back on form x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

My thoughts are with you OR, and I am sending some specialists GREY hairy get well vibes donated from my Milo to his fellow greybie Mika


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Sending lots of PF vibes, I know OR is in bits about her precious boy, please god they get to the bottom of it soon and we can get Mika back to his usual gobby self xxx


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Best wishes to Oliviarussian and sweet little Mika!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

So sorry you are going through this @oliviarussian its an awful thing to go though and we are all here thinking of you. Healing headbutts to Mika keep fighting little one. Hoping for a positive update later x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

His Xrays are ok. A little congestion but nothing to worry about.

PCV has gone up from 13 to 14 which is good sign.

He has eaten a little but his demeanour is not so good today so they are asking OR if she wants to do the transfusion or to keep monitoring him - the donor cat is there atm.

The concern is not knowing what is causing the jaundice and anaemia they aren't sure if the transfusion will work. 

OR is waiting to discuss with a vet the risks and then make the decision.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry you're going through this OR, I can imagine how desperate you must feel. Sending all the positive vibes me & the oldies can muster xx

Thanks for the updates HB x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Such a worrying time. Sending lots of healing vibes for dear Mika and love and support to @oliviarussian and praying things will get better soon.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Sending all my positive thoughts and love and wishes over to OR and Mika. Hang on in there, be strong for your beautiful boy. 

Sir Snaf sends a cuddle and a headbump xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear the sad news about Mika @oliviarussian. Sending loads of positive 'get well' vibes to dear Mika, and sympathy & hugs to you. x


----------



## jazzye (Jan 1, 2015)

Get well soon Mika! @oliviarussian keep your head up! xxx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lots of love and positive PF vibes coming your way OR and Mika xx


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

So sorry your going through such a tough time....both of you!!

Lots of positive thoughts coming your way x


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Popping in on my lunch break to top up the positive vibes and love xx


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Get well soon Mika+


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2017)

You & Mika are in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Sending healing vibes from the bottom of my heart to Mika and you OR. Chin up he's in good hands. Love and hugs. XXX


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Lots of love and healing vibes to Mika. Really hope you get some good news and treatment to get him better soon x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

*Get well darling Mika! xxx







*


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You are in my thoughts @oliviarussian and the Lambchop girls are sending their healing purrs to darling Mika. hope the vets get to the bottom of this soon and Mika is on the road to recovery xxxx
Thank you for keeping us updated @huckybuck


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Best wishes from me and my lot. Get well Mika. Xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Not knowing what is going on is just the worst. I do hope you get some answers soon. Sending lots of love and best wishes to you @oliviarussian and Mika. 
Sue x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks lovely people, he so needs a miracle right now!

The vet has just phoned and his PCV has dropped further so they are going to start the blood transfusion now to try and buy us some more time


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Have got everything crossed that the transfusion helps. Sending huge hugs to you.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Topping up the positive vibes for poor Mika xx big ((hugs)) for you xx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Fingers, toes, paws and Flint's eyes are all crossed here and we are sending more healing vibes to Mika


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

If hopes / wishes and positive vibes can make your boy well again he will be as good as new soon.
Cuz Meeko and I are sending all the posive healing vibes we can find and keeping everything crossed that Mika responds well to the transfusion .xxx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that Mika is poorly @oliviarussian, sending lots of positive vibes from us all in Norfolk and big hugs to you too. X


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just home from work and catching up. I'm so sorry to hear this news, topping up the wonderful PF get well vibes for the poor little Mika and sending a big hug to OR from Dexter, Sam and I. Thinking of you all xxx
PS Thanks @huckybuck xx


----------



## Char8607 (Dec 4, 2016)

Sending big hugs and heaps of positive vibes for both Mika and @oliviarussian. Luna and Storm send head bumps and purrs and are keeping their paws crossed for some positive news.

Take care of yourself.

Hugs xx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh goodness so sorry to hear this. Topping up those PF vibes for you all. Hope Mika will be back home soon


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It's not good news I'm afraid. 
Another test has come back negative so still in the dark as to what is happening. 

However the vet has just called OR and said that his PCV has dropped to 12 and he needs the transfusion. 

So they are starting it now. 

If ever we need your good wishes please can you send them by the bucket load for both Mika and the amazing donor cat as the procedure is not without a slight risk to both.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope everything goes OK for both of them xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aside from the worry over Mika the vet bills are rocketing which is an added worry. 

He is insured but only up to £4k per condition for life. With animal friends. He is almost at this limit already. 

If you are looking to get insurance or reviewing it please bear in mind that Mika is an indoor only cat with no known genetic or health problems for his breed. 

Things can still go very wrong so please get as much cover as you can afford. And ideally an insurer who will deal directly with the vet.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Last week Oliviarussian noticed her Russian Blue boy Mika had stopped eating, hadn't been to the loo and was lethargic. On Saturday she took him to the vets. He had lost over a kilo in weight and was anaemic, jaundiced and had a heart murmour. He was admitted to hospital and has been there since whilst they try to find out what's wrong. He has had numerous blood tests, ultrasound and Xrays. He has been on fluids and is now on ABs and Steroids and was given an appetite stimulant.
> 
> The good news is he is stable, has been eating a little and seems brighter ( when OR visits him)
> More good news that his ultrasound showed all his organs looked normal.
> ...


Did wonder about Mika this morning. Will certainly continue to send positive vibes to Mika n also OR.
Keep strong OR. I'm sure all PF members r behind u both.
Thanks HB for keeping us updated


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Aside from the worry over Mika the vet bills are rocketing which is an added worry.
> He is insured but only up to £4k per condition for life. With animal friends. He is almost at this limit already.


Yes, one of mine has just had an eye ulcer which wouldn't heal with drops so cue a major operation and £4k bill.

My thoughts are with OR who must be feeling very stressed right now. I hope the transfusion makes Mika feel a lot better.


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Get well soon Mika, Fanta and Pepsi are sending head butts and purrs.

It's horrible when they are ill and so much worse when you are not sure what you're dealing with. Fingers and paws crossed here x


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Aside from the worry over Mika the vet bills are rocketing which is an added worry.
> 
> He is insured but only up to £4k per condition for life. With animal friends. He is almost at this limit already.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. we were in this situation with a very ill cat last year with no insurance. All of mine are now insured up to the max. I know when I got the diagnosis for my Data, I spent hours googling & crying & Googling some more. It was easier as we knew what we were dealing with & it just took me to kick some a*** to get the treatment started ASAP watching & waiting an ill cat get worse is almost crippling & I know that feeling so well.
When Lith was ill straight after - the 3rd cat in 3 months, I just couldn't function. Made so much worse by not knowing what the problem was.
If there is anything & I do mean anything I can do for you, please shout. I work from home, so, can work around that easily. Whereabouts in the world are you? If you are close enough to London, I can provide a big healthy lump for blood transfusions AKA Argentium, send the lads round to sort out your boss ( that is a joke BTW). Just shout and know you may feel it now, but, you are NOT on your own. Come on Mika, I'm going to be sucking on a lollipop thinking of you both


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Good advice on insurance I remember how much one day at the vet hospital cost Topsy. Still keeping everything crossed for Mika I have been home and told Tipsy and she is doubling up on the headbutts now she understands how serious it is and how much they are needed. Oliviarussisan you are in my thoughts many of us have been where you are now and we do remember how hard it is. Huge hugs to you xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

So sad to read this; hope so much we get some good news soon. Re: the insurance...my boy had a bill of £4k (just within the limit) when he had to have a PU (sex change) at a time I was not working...vet and Animal Friends were great and agreed to sort it out between themselves (think there was a small admin fee, can't remember) but got him back fit and well. 4k sounds such a lot, but these days it's not. I have just talked a friend of mine into increasing her cover...when she got her kitten a few years back, 4k sounded masses. It's not a lot now tho' as we all know!
I so hope Mika is doing better now. XX


----------



## Char8607 (Dec 4, 2016)

Fingers crossed for Mika and the lovely donor cat; love to them both and their families


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Sending every healing vibe that I have, and much love. xx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I do hope the blood transfusion is a success and you get some answers soon. Thinking of you all xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Bad news.

The transfusion has not taken place.

The donor cat has not reacted well (I pray it's ok) so they are not continuing with it.

There is no other donor available at the hospital where OR is. The only option is to transfer him to RCV. 

The vets are in discussion atm.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh no. Hope they can sort a transfusion out. OR must be frantic. Please pass on our love and vibes. Thanks @huckybuck for the updates.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I keep checking up on this hoping for some good news. If there's anything we can do at all to help please let us know. Got everything crossed xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2017)

The vets at RVC are absolutely top class, I really wouldn't hesitate. I have absolutely nothing but good things to say about every member of staff there from the receptionists, to the intensive care nurses. If you need a lift, or, just someone to chat to while you're waiting, or, even directions, let me know. I still have the wifi password somewhere.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Bad news.
> 
> The transfusion has not taken place.
> 
> ...


Gutted to hear this and wish we could do something to help. Feel so awful for them both, I just wish we could make it all better.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Sending every single positive vibe that Mika can pull through this x I wish I could do something to help.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Poor @oliviarussian . I'm sat here feeling sick, refreshing over and over again, I can't begin to imagine how she must be feeling.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

So sorry OR. Praying for Mika's recovery. x


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Hoping to hear some better news soon . Get well Mika. Hugs for you Janis xx thanks HB x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Franlow said:


> The vets at RVC are absolutely top class, I really wouldn't hesitate. I have absolutely nothing but good things to say about every member of staff there from the receptionists, to the intensive care nurses. If you need a lift, or, just someone to chat to while you're waiting, or, even directions, let me know. I still have the wifi password somewhere.


OR is desperate for a lift if you could do it. 
Would you PM me your number?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2017)

Whereabouts is she? I am in SE London, I know the way very well sadly


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you so so much. 

OR is North London


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2017)

Whereabouts


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2017)

It will take me about 45 mins - 1 hour to get to Enfield if that is of any use


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Pmd you xxxx

This is so so kind of you xxxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Bless you @Franlow.


----------



## Char8607 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh no fingers crossed RVC can help poor Mika and hope the donor cat is ok.

Thanks for keeping us updated @huckybuck


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Franlow said:


> It will take me about 45 mins - 1 hour to get to Enfield if that is of any use


Thank you so much, you don't even know me!!!!
I am just waiting back on a call from a neighbour to see if they might be able to take me but will let you know xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

So sorry to read this and sending bucket loads of positive vibes 

Do they suspect primary imha OR? The RVC really is the best place for him. Luna had her transfusion there and she is still here although it was a roller-coaster ride  she has been drug free for over two years. Xxx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Sending the very best vibes to both Mika and Oliviarussian.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> So sorry to read this and sending bucket loads of positive vibes
> 
> Do they suspect primary imha OR? The RVC really is the best place for him. Luna had her transfusion there and she is still here although it was a roller-coaster ride  she has been drug free for over two years. Xxx


At this stage they aren't sure. Possibly but could be secondary.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Char8607 said:


> Oh no fingers crossed RVC can help poor Mika and hope the donor cat is ok.
> 
> Thanks for keeping us updated @huckybuck


Donor cat we think is ok thank heavens - just got very stressed when trying to start the procedure.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Just caught up @oliviarussian . I am sending every vibe your way.

If you need anything.... xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@Franlow bless you thank you so much for offering to help OR. I've been away from the forum for a few weeks but this rallying round reminds me why I love it. Prayers and purrrs of the JB household are with Mika xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

RVC and own vets would like to transfer him while he is stable.

They probably won't do the transfusion tonight but can if it becomes an emergency.

The good news is they have blood in the fridge, that is a match, so a donor is not needed.

All being well we are trying to get him there in the next few hours.

OK update OR has managed to get a neighbour to agree to take them both to RCV asap.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Just caught up with this ...
OMG, I am so sorry to hear this @oliviarussian 
Got everything crossed for gorgeous Mika.
Sending bucket loads of positive vibes and hugs!
Come on Mika, your Mummy and Rosso need you back home ...


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh my word I am just reading this @oliviarussian and am so sorry to hear this so we are sending all the love and positive vibes to you and Mika xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

A huge huge thank you to @Franlow where are those PF Cat Chat awards when you want them...for potentially stepping in if needed.

You are amazing.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you so much @Franlow it means the world that you offered to help OR

For those that don't know her, she is a very special lady, one of the kindest, supportive people I've had the privilege to know. I'm truly honoured to count her as one of my dear friends.

Bless you all and bless the lovely HB for sharing this on PF where I know that all the healing vibes possible will be winging there way to the darling Mika.

Be strong Blue Boy

Aunty M. Xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow thats fab . Safe journey Janis xx good luck x


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh blimey, I've only just seen this. How stressful and upsetting. I'm thinking of you @oliviarussian and have everything crossed.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Gosh this is changing all the time. Adding my support and prayers to you all xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Have got everything crossed that the rvc can do the trick. Bless your neighbour for taking you and bless @Franlow for offering. It's so heart warming to see the power of cat chat and, if the love and vibes radiating from everyone on here helps, hopefully Mika will be home soon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2017)

I was so impressed with the vets at RVC last year, I nominated the 2 I dealt with for Vet awards - along with my own of course. They really do go out of their way to reassure the owners at such a stressful time. Joana, even let me see my boy Data when he was in intensive care - which was against all their protocols as he was still radioactive. I also saw her a couple of weeks later when I was there with Lithium & dealing with a different vet, she made time to come & sit with me & ask how we were getting on & provide tissues etc.
If there is a way to get to the bottom of the problem, they will find it.
Hang in there Blue Boy, Fleaz is sending lots of blue love xxx


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Only just seen this so concentrated prayers and vibes are coming OR and Mika's way. And bless you, Franlow - what a wonderful thing to do.

xx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Just seen this - really hoping for the best outcome for OR & Mika xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Just seen it and we all are sending our best vibes and praying for speedy recovery.
Hold on kitty Blue.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

How awful for you and mika. I hope the vets can get to the bottom of what is wrong. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Hope Mika has a restful night and that there is good news in the morning xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

You'll both by in my prayers tonight and the wonderful people offering help. Love and hugs for Mika xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Topping up with some super strength vibes & hoping for some positive news tomorrow for you OR x


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh gosh. Just read this all. Come on Mika, praying for you all. Thank you for updating us Huckybuck xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

They are safely at RCV. Mika was vocal on the way. Just waiting to be checked in.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just checking in before I log off for the night.
Topping up the positive healing vibes and sending them to Mika and OR.
Fingers and paws crossed for better news in the morning.

Also a big thank you to PF especially @Franlow for offering to drive to the RVC and @huckybuck for keeping us updated.
We maybe don't always agree on stuff but when push comes to shove we will do our best to help each other.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Come on Mika, keep fighting boy. 
I am off work tomorrow if @oliviarussian needs a lift back up to RVC, I don't want to pinch @Franlow's job but am probably located closer to OR and RVC


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Topping up them vibes. Big Hugs to OR. Sorry I have only just seen this.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> Come on Mika, keep fighting boy.
> I am off work tomorrow if @oliviarussian needs a lift back up to RVC, I don't want to pinch @Franlow's job but am probably located closer to OR and RVC


Thank you so much PP I will let her know xxxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Come on Mika. We are all willing you and your mum on. Xxx
Glad you are at the vets and giving it some xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

OR home safe. 

The vet said he will look at his notes tonight and decide whether or not transfusion necessary overnight. 

OR will be updated late morning tomorrow. 

He is in safe hands so praying for a peaceful healing night and an improvement in PCV. It will be wonderful if he turns the corner of his own accord.


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Please get well soon mika .from brambles and me .


----------



## Azura (Dec 18, 2014)

This sounds a lot like one of my rescue cats. Pretty much all the same symptoms. My vet came to the conclusion it was a blood parasite and my kitty most likely wouldn't make it without a blood transfusion and even that was iffy as she was very sick. We made the decision to euthanize her.

Glad to here he is doing better. I would think a blood transfusion should make a big difference if that is what is decided to do. Prayers that he makes it and everything is ok!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thinking of you @oliviarussian and hoping you managed to rest a little bit after such a stressful time. Topping up the positive vibes for Mika, sending every good wish possible xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

So sorry you are both going through this horrible ordeal @oliviarussian Sending all our get well thoughts and vibes, love from Emma, Freya, Teddy and Rafa xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

I keep checking in for updates, thank you @huckybuck for keeping us updated.
PF is such a great place with everyone being so supportive when it's needed.
RVC is the best place for Mika, they were fantastic when my dog was with them for a week last year.

Topping up the PF get well vibes
You're in my thoughts @oliviarussian 
We are all willing for Mika to get better
Hoping he's had a peaceful night

Fingers & all paws crossed xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I won't be online again now until teatime but my thoughts are with you both all day. Really hoping everything will be OK xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Janis you must be exhausted after that late night dash last night and having to get up for early cat sitting visits this morning . Your stress levels will be through the roof. Hang in there sweetie . Your giving him every possible chance. Better news and times will come xx
Thanks for keeping us updated HB . Paddypaws I would be snatching your hand off re that offer :Kiss


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Sending more positive vibes this morning. Thinking of you both x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Me too. Hope its better news today xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Topping up those vibes and praying that Mika will pull through. xx


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Sorry to hear about Mika. Positive vibes being sent over. Get better soon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2017)

Just checking in to see if there is any news.
The best thing about RVC is the calmness of everyone, they give you complete confidence. Fleaz spent all night on my bed for the first time in a couple of months breathing blue healing vibes right down my ear - amongst other things


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Have got everything crossed for positive news today.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Just checking in to top up the PF healing vibes, thinking of you both xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

OR I know you won't have relaxed one bit. Sending you a bit of oomph to get through today. 

Xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Everything crossed here for Mika. So sorry he's so poorly really hope he will pick up.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Come on Mika, you can do this!!

Sending lots of healing vibes


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Topping up the positive healing vibes again.
Sending lots of love to OR as well - I hope you managed to get some rest last night xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

OR has had to get up early and do her cat sitting and isn't feeling too good today. I think she is exhausted.

No news yet so assuming (and hoping) this to be a good sign that he didn't need the transfusion last night.

As soon as I hear anything at all I will let you know.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

OK, the PP catmobile is on standby all day/evening if needed. I did PM my mobile number to OR so hope she will get in touch and I can be of some service.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2017)

If they had needed to do something overnight, in my experience with RVC, they ring you, no matter what time of day / night. The night nurses are wonderful & the vets work incredibly long hours. I feel really positive for Mika. Still sucking hard on my lollipop


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Topping up the healing vibes and keeping everything crossed for some good news soon xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> OK, the PP catmobile is on standby all day/evening if needed. I did PM my mobile number to OR so hope she will get in touch and I can be of some service.


That is really really kind PP.

She's back from her morning visits but has visits this afternoon so hoping she will have heard something before she has to go and do them. 
I think she will try to rest for a few hours now.

But I will let her know you are on standby thank you - she may want to try to go up after her visits later if she is allowed to.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone, I am absolutely overwhelmed by the support and offers of help and can't tell you how much it means to me

I haven't any news today yet so praying for something positive later that I can cling onto... this really has hit me like a ton of bricks!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Sending prayers and positive vibes for for you and Mika. Thinking of you. X


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*Stay strong xx








*​


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Update. More bad news I'm afraid.

The vets have found some fluid in his abdomen. They suspect there is a lot of pressure on his heart so he is going to have a heart scan and test the fluid.

He is sadly too unwell to have the transfusion. Though his PCV had gone up slightly last night to 14. 

OR is waiting for the results.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

So sorry - praying they can do something. Try and keep strong OR xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the update @huckybuck . Dislike the news though. Poor Mika. I hope they find out what is wrong and can treat him.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I think we are pretty much near the end of the road  I can't find the words to say how I'm feeling


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

So sorry, my heart breaks for you it really does. What is happening is so similar to Topsy in his last few days. Last night bought back memories and I shed a tear for both of us. Still praying for a miracle for you xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> I think we are pretty much near the end of the road  I can't find the words to say how I'm feeling


You don't have to. Just know that we all have our arms around you. 
And until we get the results back there is still a glimmer.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> I think we are pretty much near the end of the road  I can't find the words to say how I'm feeling


I really, really hope not. Hopefully the scan will give a clearer picture of what's going on so that they can treat it?


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh god, I genuinely feel sick. It's weird how fond you become of the pets on here as you see photos and updates on them all the time. I am sending my prayers, come on Mika, pull through little one. If there is anything I can do, I am happy to help too. I don't have a car but anything I can do I will xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Don't give up yet, if they can stabilise him then he could have the transfusion. Luna's PCV was 5 when she was admitted and she had to have the transfusion to stabilise her before they would do any scans. That Mika is strong enough for them to consider scanning now is a good thing. 

Sending hugs xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Paddypaws

Not sure if yo've spotted but I've PMd you hun xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

.................please let there be a chance for your gorgeous boy I feel so sad at this news


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> I think we are pretty much near the end of the road  I can't find the words to say how I'm feeling


We are all with you my lovely, my heart is breaking for you and Mika but I am staying hopeful something can be done xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2017)

oliviarussian said:


> I think we are pretty much near the end of the road  I can't find the words to say how I'm feeling


Rest assured Janis, whilst they are fighting for Mika at RVC, they will let you know when there is no more hope. Don't borrow troubles worrying and mourning until you are 100% sure. Cats are like babies, they go downhill really quickly, conversely, they pick up quickly too. I'm still feeling positive.xxxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

There's still a glimmer of hope, hopeful scan & test shows something can be done to help poor Mika
My heart is breaking for you
We are all holding you close, sending hugs
Praying Mika gets better & stronger xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

This is just the worst time ever! but while Mika is fighting we need to press on! Don't give up home Hun. sending love and hugs to you all! XXX


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh goodness OR  I hope the scan shows what the problem is & can be treated. We are all here for you x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thinking of you OR, and praying for gorgeous Mika. xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Keep fighting Mika. Sending all the positive vibes in the world to you xxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

So very very sorry at this news


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thinking of you both at this very difficult time and hoping with all my heart things will change for the better.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Like someone else said, you get to know and love the cats on this forum ..... Mika is one I have known and loved for years and it's heartbreaking he is going through this  please keep fighting little one xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have just pulled off the motorway to get uptodate. Janis I know it feels bad but don't lose hope. You can feel so alone even when everyone around you is there x

I wish I was closer to help.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Still got our fingers and paws crossed over here. Sending so much love. Keep hoping & praying. Look after your self aswell @oliviarussian try and get rest when you can. Sending so much love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Sending hugs, strength and even more positive vibes.
xx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

((HUGS)) xxx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> I think we are pretty much near the end of the road  I can't find the words to say how I'm feeling


Oh no I am so so sorry. My heart is breaking for you, Mika is one of those PF cats I feel like I know personally from all your posts. Praying for a miracle and sending virtual hugs xx


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

sending my love and topping up those vibes...


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Still thinking of you OR. Can't imagine what you're going through xxxx


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Just read this! Such sad news and very heart breaking for you be strong sending positive vibes to you Oliviarussian and keep fighting beautiful Mika. Love and hugs your way.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

My darling darling Janis, I'm praying heart and soul for our Mika. If tears and love could fix our lad he would be strutting his stuff towards his mum and wee brother right now.
It's just the worst time ever and if I was fit to get down there I'd be there in a heartbeat.

I know how critically ill he is just now and D and I both send our love always 

Xxxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just home and caught up. I am hoping no news is good news this afternoon. Huge hugs xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Just caught up with this thread as I have been to Wales for a long weekend.

@oliviarussian & beautiful Mika, all my thoughts and prayers are with you. Xx

I've popped your names on our prayers list in church so a whole congregation is behind you both.

Lots of love from us x


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Just catching up this evening, and I so so hoped it would be better news.

Sending Mika so many good thoughts and good wishes and hopes to turn a corner. My heart is breaking for you OR, hang on in there xxxxxxx


----------



## Char8607 (Dec 4, 2016)

I don't know what to say @oliviarussian other than we are all here for you and Mika. My heart breaks for you both at this awful time. I know I'm miles away but if theres anything i can do please dont hesitate to ask and in the meantime you're in my prayers xxx


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

As the others have said, we all get terribly fond of the PC cats and their people. Topping up the vibes, praying with all my might. Mika and OR, know that we hold you in our hearts whilst you are going through this. xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well I didn't think I would be posting this but 

He is having his transfusion as I write. He is halfway through and it's going well. They are doing it very very slowly. 

His heart is ok.
They think it was fluid overload. 

He is certainly not out of the woods but things are slightly better than they were this morning. 

CK and I have been with OR all afternoon. PP has been on standby. Thank you to both of you for the support. CK you were a star. 

Next update will be tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you for the update @huckybuck please give our best wishes to Janis.

Praying that all goes well with the transfusion, thinking of Mika and sending more love and positivity xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Really pleased for the positive update you keep fighting Mika. Thank you to all those who have been there to support in person I know how much I needed this. More hugs OR it's such a roller coaster of emotions it gets exhausting but keep going you have so much support x


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Oo I'm so happy that Janis has friends with her . Clare and shosh your fabulous . Hopefully this will be a turning point . Janis can't stop thinking of you xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

So glad to hear this; let's just hope this is the turning point. XX


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Hopefully this is a turning point cats are unpredictable and very strong! Praying for Mika to pull through. OR don't give up hope vets can do amazing things they are doing everything to save your boy. He is a fighter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2017)

Excellent news, it is early days, BUT, he is a strong lad. I have a mental image of him at home on OR's lap, ordering her around and having to remind her how poorly he has been so, she forgives him his latest bought of naughtiness.
One step at a time


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Thank you for the updates @huckybuck 
Please pass on hugs to @oliviarussian so glad she has you & CK with her.
You're in all our throughts OR, we are here for you & Mika, stay strong.
Mika keep fighting beautiful boy
Sending hugs & more PF get well vibes xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@oliviarussian and Mika I'm hoping and praying this is the end of the worst bit and that the transfusion goes well and marks a turning point. I can't stop thinking about you both, good luck. I shall keep looking in for news. XX


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

So glad that you and CK have been there for Janis this afternoon wish I wasn't so far and could have been there too with you guys but you know I am in spirit, everything crossed for our boy xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Desperately hoping that this will signal the start of an improvement for Mika.

@Ceiling Kitty and @huckybuck you are absolutely amazing and thank you both for supporting @oliviarussian

. . not forgetting @Paddypaws ,. . . . and everyone else. PF'ers are something special.

ETA not forgetting @Franlow , of course.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Fingers still crossed xx Come on Mika, keep fighting x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you all so much for you support and love, I know we are no way out of the woods but tonight I have a little hope back whereas this morning I had none and was preparing myself to say goodbye xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Great news, so pleased things are more positive. Well done everyone...great support and teamwork. Big hugs to OR and lots of vibes for darling Mika xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Have faith my love, there couldn't be more love support prayers & positive vibes for Mika!

We are all with you xx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh my what a horrid rollercoaster this is for you. I am so glad to hear he has rallied a little - let's hope he has turned a corner now. Sending more thoughts and prayers and love to you both.

What a wonderful place this forum is. It really does show that there are a lot of truely lovely people in this world.


----------



## Char8607 (Dec 4, 2016)

We are all here for you @oliviarussian and you're in my prayers x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I am so delighted to be reading this news,well reading as well as I can through leaky eyes 
Fingers and paws crossed this is the start of Mika's recovery ,as you say he has a way to go yet but if love and the power of PF can help him on his way then he has every chance of being back home soon.
O.R. I couldn't be happier xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

So pleased there has been some positive progress & that his heart is ok. Sending another tonne of positive vibes for Mika & a big hug for you @oliviarussian, you must be absolutely exhausted xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Good news  the transfusion will make him feel so much better. I'm keeping everything crossed that they can find the underlying cause, or if they cannot that the medication can halt the destruction.

I know it seems impossible (reading these posts has brought it all flooding back ) but there are success stories. Unfortunately they are not the ones that get posted on the Internet (so don't read them!)

@oliviarussian Luna is sending headbutts to Mika, and I'm sending you all my love and strength x


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

So, so happy that Mika was well enough to have the transfusion. Praying that it does the trick.

So lovely that you have had people with you. 

We're all here for you.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks so much for the update @huckybuck Much love and hugs for @oliviarussian and Mika. I have high hopes that this is a turning point and things will be looking up the morning. xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

The news that beautiful Mika is getting some new juice is great. Janis we send all our love from me Blue n Iv. 

I hope the transfusion gets him feeling perkier. Fluid and balance is vital. You really have the best personal vet and best support in HB with you. All of you take care and get something to eat and drink. I don't mind these happier tears xxxx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Just logged on in the vain hope that there would be a smidgeon of good news, and I read HBs post.

Been thinking about OR and Mika all afternoon and so hoping that things would turn around.

Still sending loads of positive vibes and good wishes.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I love that you are liking all the posts OR, but do you need to get some rest maybe? You must be incredibly tired x


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

OR, I've just seen this! What a rolercoaster it's been for you! Sending all my love to you and your beautiful boy, and typing with crossed fingers that you've both now been through the worst of it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You and darling Mika are never far from my thoughts @oliviarussian. Topping up the good wishes for his recovery xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MilleD said:


> I love that you are liking all the posts OR, but do you need to get some rest maybe? You must be incredibly tired x


I totally agree!!!

The good news is she has managed to say enough is enough to her cat sitting duties for now so a lie in is in order in the morning!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So so pleased. I've just finished work and the first thing I did was check this thread. I hope things start to look up for your beautiful blue boy.

Thanks to @huckybuck for updating and looking after OR at this stressful time and to CK for the moral support.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

So pleased to hear there is some good news!  . Thank you so much HB for keeping us updated. 

Thinking of you and Mika OR.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

PetloverJo said:


> So so pleased. I've just finished work and the first thing I did was check this thread. I hope things start to look up for your beautiful blue boy.
> 
> Thanks to @huckybuck for updating and looking after OR at this stressful time and to CK for the moral support.


He was halfway through the transfusion at about 7:00pm and as no news is good news really hoping it's all gone well.

Thank you to everyone for their good wishes, love and support so far. I honestly believe it makes a huge difference. Please wish and pray for this to be what he needs and that his body will now fight back with the extra support it has.

They probably won't ever see this, but my heart goes out to the donor cat, whose blood Mika now has. They have done something simply amazing. It makes me very, very humble.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Hold on tight Mika, get better soon, love from us all.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hoping for good news from RVC this morning.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Good luck for today, hope its a happier day xx


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh I've just seen this, good luck for today and I hope Mika is feeling better x
It's made me think though, can owned cats be blood donars? I know that dogs can.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> He was halfway through the transfusion at about 7:00pm and as no news is good news really hoping it's all gone well


When my boy was there & was really, really bad the day before he passed, I had 6 phone calls, the last being at 11:30pm. I had everything they had done & were doing itemised, each blood test result a little up, down again etc etc No news REALLY IS good news. Is Mika in intensive care? Oh & I really meant to ask, how old is he? He only looks about 4-5.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Chippers said:


> It's made me think though, can owned cats be blood donars? I know that dogs can.


Yes they can. I have used Medivet in Potters bar a few times and see that they advertise appealing for blood donors at RVC. I did consider it but of course donors have to be up to date with all vaccines and my gang don't follow that protocol otherwise I would have signed up. Maybe poor Mika will encourage more owners of healthy cats to sign up to donate though.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Franlow said:


> When my boy was there & was really, really bad the day before he passed, I had 6 phone calls, the last being at 11:30pm. I had everything they had done & were doing itemised, each blood test result a little up, down again etc etc No news REALLY IS good news. Is Mika in intensive care? Oh & I really meant to ask, how old is he? He only looks about 4-5.


He is only 7 so still a relatively young lad


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh, just a little baby then - you have 20 years left to love him 
Argentium ' volunteers' at my local vets. Only had to be used twice & he really hates the vets anyway, but, he's a big, healthy lump & has plenty to donate - he, of course, does not see it quite like that. They have a practise cat called 'fatty' (he isn't any more) He was dumped there a couple of years ago & lives at the surgery, they mostly use him. God that sounds really awful doesn't it??? Only when there is major trauma etc. We used to have our Collies donate too, the whole family does in actual fact


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just dropping in to top up the positive healing vibes,paws crossed for some more good news later.
O.R. I'm so pleased to read you are taking some time for yourself you must be physically and mentally exhausted xx


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

Paddypaws said:


> Yes they can. I have used Medivet in Potters bar a few times and see that they advertise appealing for blood donors at RVC. I did consider it but of course donors have to be up to date with all vaccines and my gang don't follow that protocol otherwise I would have signed up. Maybe poor Mika will encourage more owners of healthy cats to sign up to donate though.


Oh that's good news, Neville is up to date with his so I will look into it


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

OR has had a good night, a lie in and no news as yet. 



It would be really good if people would consider their healthy cats for donation but you do have to remember that there is a small risk to donating. 


The advice is donor cats should be between 1 - 8 years old (ideally 1 - 5) 
Weigh more than 4.5 kg but not be overweight
Have a calm temperament and not be stressed when visiting the vets 
And fully vaccinated - FIV FLV neg
Kidney and liver function should be normal

Donor cats ideally will have had an ultrasound of their heart as the procedure does lower blood pressure and effects circulation


It is worth noting that there are NO blood banks for cats - if they need blood you are relying on a donor cat being available.
Mika was vey lucky in that the RCV had spare blood in the fridge that was a match for him as there was no other matched donor cat available after the first one wasn't coping.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> It is worth noting that there are NO blood banks for cats - if they need blood you are relying on a donor cat being available.
> Mika was vey lucky in that the RCV had spare blood in the fridge that was a match for him as there was no other matched donor cat available after the first one wasn't coping.


Perhaps I should have made it clearer, we only get a call from the vets if blood is needed like now & fatty is unwell / already donated etc. He fulfils all the criteria apart from the calm temperament at the vets. He has been an absolute ratbag at the vets since he was young & he is now muzzled, which covers the eyes & seems to keep him quite calm. We also use the rear entrance, so he doesn't have to meet the other animals in the waiting room. He is much better behaved donating, than having his vaccinations & to be fair, needs must.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Franlow said:


> Perhaps I should have made it clearer, we only get a call from the vets if blood is needed like now & fatty is unwell / already donated etc. He fulfils all the criteria apart from the calm temperament at the vets. He has been an absolute ratbag at the vets since he was young & he is now muzzled, which covers the eyes & seems to keep him quite calm. We also use the rear entrance, so he doesn't have to meet the other animals in the waiting room. He is much better behaved donating, than having his vaccinations & to be fair, needs must.


I take my hat off to you and Argentium - it is an amazing thing to do.


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> OR has had a good night, a lie in and no news as yet.
> 
> It would be really good if people would consider their healthy cats for donation but you do have to remember that there is a small risk to donating.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information  he does fit all the criteria and is calm at the vets (mainly because the vets all talk about how handsome he is ) i'll have to see if there's a vets close by that would be able to as he's not too keen on car journeys, although with more i'm sure he'd be fine.

As they say no news is good news so fingers crossed for Mika today


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2017)

If any of mine suffered trauma, or, were seriously unwell like Mika, I would like to think someone would step up with their cat. He gets his jabs & tests etc free to ensure he is healthy enough & if I feel he is under the weather, I always let the vet know. It makes him a little dopey for a couple of days - which is no bad thing in my book  It really doesn't seem to bother him afterwards though. Funnily enough, he seems more upset about the shaved patch! Argie loves car trips. I take him & Lith 4, or 5, times a year to Devon (250 ish miles) to visit my sis. She moans most of the way, he goes straight to sleep in the back.
Lithium when she had all her tests tail end of last year, had the underside of the base of her tail shaved. She spent weeks shoving her bum in my face & flicking her tail in disgust whilst swearing loudly. She is very proud of her tail !


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for updating. @huckybuck. More prayers and positive vibes. For Mika. Please get better soon.big hugs for @oliviarussian. I know I haven't been around much but I have been thinking about your gorgeous boy.

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Update from vet

Good news he is looking much, much better after the transfusion, eating well and very bright
They haven't needed to start diuretics.
They didn't finish the transfusion until after midnight last night. 

The vet is going to take some samples from his liver and spleen today before they start aggressive steroids which they all being well they will do this afternoon.

The vet said he is a very sweet cat (which I see as a good sign because it sounds as if he's not stressed) 

I know there is a long, long way to go (still tests to come back) and still no nearer to finding out what's caused this, but I do think we should be cautiously hopeful for Mika.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Update from vet
> 
> Good news he is looking much, much better after the transfusion, eating well and very bright
> They haven't needed to start diuretics.
> ...


Absolutely wonderful news that Mika is looking so much better. Fingers and paws crossed that they can get to bottom of this, get Mika treated and get him back home! I bet Rosso is missing him!

Thanks again @huckybuck for the updates!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2017)

YES!!!!
They really do a thorough job to get to the bottom of everything & all the testing is in - house, so, hopefully it isn't too much longer before a diagnosis.


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Great news so far. Fingers and toes crossed for him.

My two would be no good on the donor front - Bernard is FIV+ and Flo only weighs 2.84 kg. Well done to those donor cats though - that is an amazing thing to do.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

That is wonderful news. All pointing in the right direction but as always we still need to keep the CC vibes going.

I am glad blood donors has been discussed. I thought about asking but didn't want to upset or take the focus off Mika.

Should we start an idiots guide to blood donors? It will be invaluable. Both mine could donate as they are big and vaccinated every year. My only issue is travel . They hate the car but are fine once there. If someone was driving it would be fine.

@oliviarussian chin up girl and baby steps add up xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Excellent news! Thank you HB for keeping us in the picture, bless you.  

I am shocked to hear dear Mika is facing this at the age of only 7 !! Poor Mika! But at his youthful age he will hopefully have the strength to help him fight the illness.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

That is good news, very glad to hear the transfusion has perked him up . Sending millions more positive vibes for lovely Mika & thank you @huckybuck for keeping us all updated xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad to hear he is feeling so much better. Big hug Mika well done xx


----------



## Char8607 (Dec 4, 2016)

Just dropping by to top up those positive vibes; come on Mika you can do it we are all behind you xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Fantastic news,so pleased to be reading this xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh such wonderful news 
Thank you @huckybuck for keeping us updated
Sending more PF get well vibes Mika's way, come on handsome boy.
It's great to know he's eating, that's such a good sign & food in his belly well make him feel stronger to beat whatever this is.
To @oliviarussian sending hugs.
Isn't CC such a wonderful place xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Great, progress heading in the right direction! Wonderful news, keeping prayers going this end xx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Delighted to hear Mika is feeling a bit brighter. Sending loads and loads more good vibes, love and purrs xx


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Just checking in after work hoping for some good news. Wonderful news so far, fingers and paws crossed here as well.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just catching up, fantastic news, me and the boys have everything crossed. Come on Mika!!

OR virtual ((hug)) coming your way xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

That's brilliant news. Thank you for updating us HB. Sending lots more positive and healing vibes for gorgeous Mika. Get well soon beautiful boy. 

Viv xx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Yay some good news! Onwards and upwards


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

@oliviarussian Flint has his eyes crossed for your beautiful boy


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks so much Ringypie, I really needed that dose of Flint


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just home from work and catching up again. Lovely to hear some positive news, fingers crossed the transfusion then the steroids will kick this thing! Topping up the vibes for Mika and OR xxx


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Fantastic positive news lets hope he continues to fight and pulls through this praying and keeping everything crossed he makes a recovery. xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Latest update.

He's still bright and eating well
They did the samples of liver and spleen but the results won't be in untill tomorrow
They are 50/50 about whether it is haemolysis or an abdominal bleed (low protein)
His PCV is currently 20 (hurrah) so they will monitor him and see if it goes down again, but won't start the steroids unless it decreases

Dependant on the results and how he is the vet is even talking about perhaps letting him come home tomorrow evening.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Latest update.
> 
> He's still bright and eating well
> They did the samples of liver and spleen but the results won't be in untill tomorrow
> ...


So glad that things are looking more positive!!

Come on little blue man - keep fighting and we will keep sending these positive vibes - I am sure it makes a difference.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the fantastic update @huckybuck :Happy
I guess the million dollar question is what caused all of this.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Absolutely wonderful news!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you @huckybuck for a wonderful update. Sending lots more get well vibes and hugs for Mika and oliviarussian.

Viv xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Brilliant news! So glad to hear he's continuing to improve & really hoping he's well enough to come home tomorrow.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

moggie14 said:


> Thanks for the fantastic update @huckybuck :Happy
> I guess the million dollar question is what caused all of this.


That IS the million dollar question!!!!! He's had very test under the sun poor lad and still no diagnosis 

I'm still not trying to get my hopes up but am feeling more positive tonight than I have since this all started, keep those vibes going cos whatever is in them they seem to be working!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

So happy to read the good news.
Will keep sending the love vibes


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What a fantastic update  what a difference 24 hours can make .
To think that he just _may_ be able to go home tomorrow night is amazing after all he has been through .


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

A little payback for all your good vibes


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Just keeping those vibes going for a truly stunning boy, and his amazing slave. xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, he's a beauty and we all just want him to go from strength to strength now and get fully better. xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Aww keep it up dear Mika, all your PF aunties are behind you x


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Fingers crossed Mika continues to improve and the vets find out what the matter is x


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm so thrilled out boy seems to be turning the corner. We need to keep up those magical PF vibes as I've always been convinced that they work the most amazing magic.

Aunty M xxx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Fabulous news, thank you for the update!
Keeping everything crossed that Mika is well enough to go home tomorrow!
Sending hugs and topping up the healing vibes!


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm so pleased Mika is improving.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Glad to see things are improving for the little fighter!!!

We've sent a pm  xxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

What a fantastic update, keep getting stronger handsome boy.
Topping up the PF get well vibes xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> A little payback for all your good vibes
> 
> View attachment 316279


So need a "love" button!


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

@Franlow thank you so much fir the love and caring you've shown for Mika and OR. I've recently taken a hiatus so I've lost touch with a lot of the regulars but I'm delighted to meet you and your gorgeous boy.

It's true what you say, we never know the moment but it's heartwarming to see the PF family rally round


----------



## Odin_cat (Mar 14, 2017)

Fingers crossed everything goes well over night x


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I Can hardly believe there is talk of him coming home tomorrow . That's fabulous. Hes so beautiful . I hope he has a good night and the final results are in soon . X


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Crikey, I just read the thread through with a lump in my throat. You really do realise how much the fur babies mean to us when you read this stuff.

I pray and hope the beautiful boy gets back on his paws soon.

Lots of love to @oliviarussian and healing vibes xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

@huckybuck PM on its way.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Off to bed now - sending another load of good vibes snd positive thoughts. I do hope there is more good news in the morning.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you so much to everyone, OR's friends have been so incredibly touched by everyone's kindness. It's at times like this that the power of CC is known. She really is a fantastic lady and just a few weeks ago a few of us were discussing our babies and Rosso has always been the more delicate of the two, we thought Mika was bombproof.

It just shows that the unexpected hits us between the eyes. I'd urge every single one of upyou to check your insurance and the amounts and if you aren't insured, please please think of it as it's terrifying the way costs skyrocket. I worked in a private hospital for years and I never saw patient bills rocket the way vet bills do.

Keep those prayers and vibes coming for our Mika and especially to get him home with his Mum and wee brother tomorrow


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Aww this is so fabulous. I'm so chuffed for janis and mika . Thank you everyone . X


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Janis I am so glad beautiful Mika is out of the woods . Xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Just seen this on FB 

A massive, huge shed load of healing vibes on there way over to Mika from all of us! 

Get well soon beautiful paws xXx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Vet Student has called OR this morning to say he is very bright and eating. 

OR remembered to ask about poo and it's completely normal. 

No results back yet but hoping vet will call around midday.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you @huckybuck that is heartwarming news 

Hoping he is feeling better and home with you soon OR xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you @huckybuck for Mika's update. I am so pleased that he is bright and eating. Sending lots more get well vibes for Mika and huge hugs for oliviarussian.

Viv xx


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Glad to hear the good news. Topping up the pf vibes for Mika. Xxx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

More vibes for Mika. Praying that he is home soon!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The vet has just called and has said that the spleen is showing abnormalities. 

It is either Cancer or a reactive spleen (very very rare)

OR is taking a moment to talk things through with the vet before deciding what to do. 

Please give her your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

............edited post


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I think we'll all be reeling now with this latest news, not least poor OR. What a rollercoaster this is  still hoping and praying xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh not what we want to be reading..........I don't know what to say


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2017)

Shit!!!!
Sorry to swear, but that is completely crap & so bloody unfair. Whatever she decides is the right decision


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh goodness no  Praying xxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2017)

Come on guys, there are benign splenic tumours. If we have to have one, we would like one of those please.
The fat lady hasn't even started clearing her throat yet, keep positive.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

So sorry for the latest update thinking of you OR I have been where you are now and I remember how tough it was. Hoping that Mika stays strong enough for the treatment options that are available xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Still follow the thread and sending all best vibes and wishes to this lovely boy and his mum. I know nothing about cat spleens, but I know humans can function fine without them - could that be an option? xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh no! I am so sorry. Let's hope that whatever it is it can be treated. 

Viv xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh no  got everything crossed for Mika & OR. Sending huge amounts of positive vibes xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Can't begin to imagine what OR is going through. Everything is crossed and double crossed that this can be treated.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Sending lots of love from S and D. xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Not the news anyone wants to hear. 

The vets think it is highly likely cancer. 

We are going to go to the hospital to say goodbye.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I am so so sorry 
I'm not very good with words but I am thinking about OR at this incredibly hard time 
Sending all our love. Xxx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Not the news anyone wants to hear.
> 
> The vets think it is highly likely cancer.
> 
> We are going to go to the hospital to say goodbye.


Oh no, I am so so sorry to hear this. My heart is breaking for @oliviarussian.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh no :Sorry absolutely devastating news. So, so very sorry xxxxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Words cannot express how sorry I am to hear this. Please take comfort that you did absolutely everything you could for your boy and when the time came you had the strength to make the toughest decision any of us ever have to make. Please continue to use the support you have on here to help you in the coming days xxx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> We are going to go to the hospital to say goodbye.


Oh god no. So so sorry to hear this news. Absolutely devastating xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2017)

Janis that is such a brave & totally sad thing for you to have to do. I really do know exactly what you are going through & wish there was some way of saving you this pain.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Absolutely devastated for you @oliviarussian  so so sorry xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I have no words, I know how heartbroken Janis is as are we all, thank you all so much for your love and support and generosity towards her and our beautiful Mika xxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I really don't have the words stay strong @oliviarussian xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

It is heart breaking. Janis , I so wish I could be there to give you support.xxxxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am so sorry OR to hear this devastating news.  Feeling such sadness; thinking of you with warmth and sympathy; much love to dear Mika.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

huckybuck said:


> Not the news anyone wants to hear.
> 
> The vets think it is highly likely cancer.
> 
> We are going to go to the hospital to say goodbye.


Heartbroken and writing this with tears. Please give Janis my love and tell her my thoughts are with her. Thank you for being there for her


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So so sorry to hear this terrible news. You both fought so hard.

Thinking of you at this very very sad time. My heart goes out to you, I know how it feels and I have been there and it"s not nice but it's the kindest thing we can do for our beloved cats when there is no hope.

Big hugs to you. I am so so sorry. xxx


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Im so sorry not the news anyone was wanting to hear. Thinking of you all x


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Heartbreaking news. Your friends surround you with love on this sad, sad, day.

xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> Not the news anyone wants to hear.
> 
> The vets think it is highly likely cancer.
> 
> We are going to go to the hospital to say goodbye.


Oh please no. So heartbreaking.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh goodness, I wasn't expecting this today. I really feel for you OR having had a cat with this diagnosis, its hearbreaking, and my thoughts and love are with darling Mika and you. Bless you both xx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

This is totally devastating to us all. Please keep Janis in your thoughts and prayers.

A huge thank you to each and every one of you special people. Clare has been amazing, she truly has been an angel as has Ceiling Kitty without whom we would all be struggling to try and work out all of the results.

Franlow, you have been amazing, every penny is so appreciated.

Clare is going with Janis in a while to the RVC. Please have them in your prayers

Love always

Bobbs


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

So sorry to hear this. Thinking of you and Mika.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm sorry I haven't read all the posts yet but HB is on her way to pick me up and take me to the hospital, I have just spoken to the vet to let him know that I am coming and he really wants me to bring him home for a couple of days cos at the moment he is bright and eating, I'm really not sure what to do cos I know I am delaying the inevitable but I would need to find strength to be able to go through this all again in a few days time probably 

I think I need to see Mika and speak to the vets face to face before making a decision


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

There are no words...................
Thinking of you Janis , so very sad to lose your gorgeous boy like this xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Words are not enough. I so want to take some of your hurt OR. Thank you HB for being there to guide and support Janis. You are in my thoughts xxxx


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

So so sorry


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

There's no right or wrong way to do it at this stage Janis, you will know what to do when you get there and you have @huckybuck and @Ceiling Kitty to support and guide you.
I admit I have always taken the option to steal a few last, extra special days and hours with my darlings but you will do what is right for Mika.
xxx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't know what to say. Do you think have a couple of precious days with your boy would help?


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

So very sorry 

I agree with PP .

Personally I would bring him home, because you will not have digested this yet but you will decide whatever is right for you and Mika. xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2017)

oliviarussian said:


> I'm sorry I haven't read all the posts yet but HB is on her way to pick me up and take me to the hospital, I have just spoken to the vet to let him know that I am coming and he really wants me to bring him home for a couple of days cos at the moment he is bright and eating, I'm really not sure what to do cos I know I am delaying the inevitable but I would need to find strength to be able to go through this all again in a few days time probably


There is no right & wrong way, like child rearing, no hand book for grief. You will know when you look in your boys eyes whether he has had enough, when that time comes - today, or later, you will make the right choice & we will support you no matter what you choose.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We had the same decision to make and didn't want to have to go through the same thing a few days later, although our boy wasn't bright or eating so the choice was easier. You're right to talk with the vet, see Mika and then decide. You might think he would be happier at home with you and Rosso for a while.. Will be thinking of you and glad you've got your friends to be with you. xx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Heartbroken for you Janis this is so not the news we wanted to hear. You are both in my thoughts xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I like Charity didn't have the option or chance to bring my boy home he was just too poorly. If I had I would have had him home with me even for a few days. No right or wrong here just whatever feels right for you both xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> There's no right or wrong way to do it at this stage Janis, you will know what to do when you get there and you have @huckybuck and @Ceiling Kitty to support and guide you.
> I admit I have always taken the option to steal a few last, extra special days and hours with my darlings but you will do what is right for Mika.
> xxx


Thank you PP I need to see him first and will decide



Franlow said:


> There is no right & wrong way, like child rearing, no hand book for grief. You will know when you look in your boys eyes whether he has had enough, when that time comes - today, or later, you will make the right choice & we will support you no matter what you choose.


Unfortunately I have been through this before as I'm sure many people have, I lost my mother and husband to cancer and both happened very quickly, I remember the shock and numbness all too well


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I can't believe that the news yesterday was looking so good, and today... Well like others have said, there are really no words. I do hope you get a little time with him at least, but you will know what to do.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

So sorry. I really hope you can have even a few days left of quality time with your baby boy, but if it can't be, then you have done everything possible.

... I am just SO sorry, it's unbearably heartbreaking. Xx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh I am so very sorry at this news. Will be thinking of you both and Rosso. I fervently hope you can bring him home and spoil him for a while. X x


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I am so sorry that this is the outcome. No matter what you decide you can at the very least know you gave him your all right to the end.

Thinking of you and Mika today in the hope that the time you spend with him is filled with absolute love xxx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

So very, very sorry at this outcome x


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Such sad sad news so very sorry. You will know in your heart of hearts when the time is right to let you brave strong boy go. I'm still holding out hope that its not cancer yesterday I thought he was having a turn around don't give up hope OR be strong. Hugs and prays to you both. x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Such sad news, all my heart goes out to you.

Thinking of you all. X


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

So very sorry to hear your sad news Janis. Thinking of you with love. 

Viv xx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry Janis. It's not the news you wanted to hear. I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm heartbroken for you Janis x totally devastated . I know you will do the best for Mika . Thanks to everyone for their support of OR . Your brilliant . X


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear this news. My Heart goes out to you and Mika. xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Not the news anyone wants to hear.
> 
> The vets think it is highly likely cancer.
> 
> We are going to go to the hospital to say goodbye.


So very sorry to hear this


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry at this turn of events, especially as things were looking brighter.

Like everyone else has said, there is no right or wrong here and you need to do what feels right for you and Mika. Sending lots of love.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so very sorry. This is heartbreaking news 
 XX


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh gosh no, this is utterly devastating. I'm so very sorry. Do what you feel is right hun, you will know when you see the darling Mika xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Such sad news.
Hugs x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

My boy is home, even tho it might be for just a little while

He's bright, explored and checked everything out, eaten a bit and is purring, I promise you all I won't let him suffer for a second, the first sign of him looking poorly again I will take him staight to my vets .. I asked the vets at the RCV today if he was ready for euthanasia and he said absolutely not today

I will let HB update with all the technical stuff cos I'm not sure how much of it went in for me, I promise I will catch up with all your comments later but the moment I need to go and hold him close

Thank you again for all your support

He's still looking beautiful


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

This is very sad. Sending you our love.


----------



## Char8607 (Dec 4, 2016)

@oliviarussian i have just been catching up and I'm truly so sorry from the very bottom of my heart. I don't know what else to say other than we are all here for you. Big hugs and love to you and Mika the beautiful boy xxx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

He does still look gorgeous. Make lots of memories with him and record lots of moments.

Sending you both love x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@oliviarussian I am so glad you are home with Rosso too. Take care lovely lady xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2017)

I can't believe just how much he looks like my Fleazanall in that pose. I am STILL thinking in terms of weeks & months. You have some time to spoil your blue boy absolutely rotten his eyes will tell you when he has had enough trust your instincts & love your boy.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so glad he's back home with you and Rosso. Give him lots of hugs and make the most of all the precious moments xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Im so very sorry to hear of your devastating news
I'm heartbroken for you.
Please know you are not alone, we are all here for you & Mika
I'm glad he's home with you & Rosso, hold him close
Thinking of you & sending hugs to you, Mika & Rosso xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Hes Thin but beautiful. X bless you Janis. I hope you get lots of quality time .X


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been in your situation in the past where I was able to bring my little cat home knowing it was just for a short time. It makes a huge, huge difference being able to have that special bit of time together. Just love him and enjoy him while he's with you.
You're in my thoughts xx


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Thinking of you (hugs)


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

He's beautiful, I'm so glad you got him home you have time to hold him close x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm really glad you have been able to take Mika home whilst he is still a happy boy. He looks great, even with his little shaved legs bless him. Give Mika a gentle squeeze from me and the boys and enjoy your evening xxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Beautiful boy enjoy every minute you have and spoil him rotten, venison for dinner anyone xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Mika you are looking just as handsome as ever







Janis I really hope with all my heart that you still have a lot of quality time with your gorgeous boy.
Wishing you Mika and Rosso lots of love and topping up those PF vibes xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, he's such a sweet boy. So, so sorry this is the diagnosis, he looks really happy. Hugs and blessings to both ( well, all )of you.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Darling beautiful boy. I am so glad he is home with you where he belongs.
I'm so terribly sorry for what you are going through, life can be so very unfair. We are all thinking of you and sending love and virtual cuddles xx


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news about Mika.

I wish there was something I could do or say to make you feel better OR. 

Enjoy every single moment with your boy and know we are all here for you when the time comes to say goodbye

XX


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Mika you are looking as gorgeous as ever xx

Make every single second count, enjoy every precious moment.

Love to you, Mika and Rosso xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

OR, I'm hoping that you, Mika and Rosso will still have loads of quality time together.

Sending much love. xx


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

He is so beautiful, and so precious. These treasured moments you have with him now, bittersweet though they may be, are like gold dust. You will remember the love, the feel and look and smell of him, and hold these things dear in your heart for evermore. xx Lots of love from me, Bernard and Flo. xx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Lots of love and purrs from my babies


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

He looks as handsome as ever :Kiss I am so pleased you're been able to bring him home, I hope with all my heart you have plenty of precious times left together xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2017)

Sending love and thoughts to Mika and you xx


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

So sorry to hear this awful news about Mika. He's such a handsome boy. He'll be so pleased to be home with you so that is a small blessing x


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

I know how you feel. Make every second with him count, it will never be enough. And I don't know if pain will ever go away. It's so unfair.
I'm so sorry.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The vet was wonderful in explaining everything and answering questions patiently.

The notes from the lab were that is is highly likely to be cancer and the vet agreed with this. There is a slight possibility it is a reactive spleen issue but unless the spleen is removed OR will never know 100% either way.

If they removed the spleen and it is cancer then he would have to have chemo by tablet for the rest of his life. There is no guarantee that it hasn't spread and/or how long he will have left...the vet mentioned days, a week, a month, year. It is so rare that there is just no data but they do not know of a cat that has been cured. 

If not cancer then it points to a reactive spleen again very rare. 

Bearing in mind Mika is quite poorly, a GA for the op does carry more of a risk and he is at greater risk of infection afterwards.

OR has chosen to take him home rather than do the op, continue to treat for IMHA and administer steroids and ABs. The steroids themselves are a form of chemo so may have an effect if it is cancer. They should also benefit him if it is a reactive spleen. 

Good news is that the vet spotted signs of regenerative red blood cells and his PCV was up to 22. OR will take him for again bloods in a week's time. 

The best news is he is at home safe, cared for and loved. OR will spoil him rotten.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@chillminx what were the pill pockets you mentioned (not greenies)

OR is struggling to pill Mika (never had to do it before) and she needs to give him tablets morning and evening.

His fav treat are Whiskas but won't touch cheese, ham or lick e lix .


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Could they be mashed up and put in the whiskas?

OR so glad that your boy is home. Big hugs to you all.


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

So sorry to hear about Mika's ordeal, but glad he's home with OR tonight. He is still a very gorgeous boy.

I've never had much success with trying to hide pills in things even though Ams loves treats usually. I've considered those syringe things that fire the pill in for you but not sure if it would be any better.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

There's something called easy pill putty for cats
https://www.animeddirect.co.uk/easy...-treats.html?gclid=CLSwgMuy5tQCFSco0wodRt4BFQ would that be helpful?


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so glad that gorgeous Mika is at home with you and rosso, to be cherished and loved 

@huckybuck I don't think the steroids have much of a smell as I could give them to Luna wrapped in a section of webbox meaty stick, after a section without anything in it! I had to pill her with the Chemo tablet though as this could not be chewed/crushed 

I know what it's like living on borrowed time with gipsy's cancer  so I sincerely hope that Mika has plenty of quality time with his mum and brother xx￼


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Do you mean Easy-pill putty HB? That was the stuff my neighbour used successfully for her cat.

https://www.animeddirect.co.uk/easypill-cat-putty-10g-pack-of-30-treats.html

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EASYPILL-CAT-PUTTY-10G-X-4-/161889004586

https://www.viovet.co.uk/EasyPill_for_Dogs_Cats/c21744/

Vets often stock it too.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I've also used something like this for another cat xx

http://m.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/ca...MI7pCHm7Pm1AIVz53tCh2_bwjFEAQYASABEgJKFPD_BwE


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Catching up on the thread sending kisses and love to the beautiful Mika and I'm glad he's home with you Janis and Rosso so you can give him all the love in the world. Lots of love, strokes and kisses from us all xxx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

been away from the forums for a little while and just seen this thread. Such sad news about Mika, so sorry that the diagnosis was this. Thoughts (and hugs) with you @oliviarussian at this time. I hope you and Rosso have some good quality time with Mika over the coming days, weeks and hopefully more.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions it's much appreciated.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I just wanted to say how much I admire you @oliviarussian - I can't imagine how hard it's been especially with work being awkward at first & the true strength and determination you have shown to find answers and make sure mika was getting the best care no matter what really shows how strong & amazing you are. Its times like this that we realise how strong we actually are. I hope with mika home you can manage to rest a little more.

Ps to everyone that's offered support & advice & help in real life you are all incredible & i am so proud to be part of a community that is so caring and loving!!!

We are sending our love & wishes to you and the wonderful fighter, mika. Xxx


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm so glad you have your boy home to spoil and cuddle and adore for the rest of his days. 

if you can crush the tablets, I recommend mixing with webbox lik-e-lix chicken'- my boy has taken every pill offered this way stress-free - it's his little treat before his meal.

Gentle cuddles to the beautiful Mika <3


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

We are all still here with you and keeping everything crossed that you have lots of happy times with your gorgeous Mika xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Haven't got any words at the moment, all I can say is


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Sending you and Mika lots of love. Also gentle cuddles for Mika and huge cuddles for you. 
You are both in my thoughts. 

Viv xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

On the pill giving front I've had success by damping a foul tasting tablet and then rolling it in this

http://bioglan.co.uk/products/digestive-health/ultimate-flora.

My heart is breaking for you, sending much love and every positive vibe that I have.xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Again OR words are rubbish. I know the support and kindness helps so much when all around is so unsteady. 

Big hugs off Blue and Iv today are heading down south xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

OR, sending you lots of love and strength from me and the fluffs. Everything else I want to say has already been said, but I hope you will have plenty of quality time left with him.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Its been a while since I've been on here I'm so sad @oliviarussian to read about beautiful Mika but also filled with hope after reading the thread. Stay strong lovely, I'm sending you all the positive vibes I can muster from me, the gremlins and the rest of my furless family. Xxx

Huge thanks also to those taking close care of you incl @huckybuck @Franlow you lovely PFers xxx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

On the pill front if he likes fishy things I find covering them in tuna & mayo paste works with one of mine.


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

No words. I am so sorry. Praying for a miracle. Be brave and know you have us all here for you.
@huckybuck you seem like an amazing friend and person x


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I hope you and Mike had a lovely evening together with a multitude of purrs, fuss, nuzzles and healing sleep. Every day is a day to treasure xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

If he needs a couple of meds at a time I have had good success using empty gel caps. They hide nasty tastes and slip down more easily than many tablets. 
Obviously your vets ( and Shosh) will advise but if his food intake is not great do consider an anti acid and even an appetite stimulant. Xx


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Words are never enough but much love to you and your boy x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thinking of you OR, and wishing Mika many, many days ahead of good quality life to share with you and Rosso. xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

He's so happy to be home bless him 

He's eating like a horse (due to the steroids) and is just so cuddly, he just hasn't stopped purring!

We have just had a lazy few hours snuggling on the sofa watching a film, Rosso is still not happy with him and runs a mile whenever he comes near so I guess he still smells of hospital

I am just being really firm with him re the meds and using a pill gun at the moment cos I'm scared about him missing any of the dosage, but he hates it and so do I but he seems to forgive me after a little while

He is still shockingly thin and a bit wobbly but I'm hopeful he might start to put on a little weight and feel stronger soon

Thanks for your continued support all xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

OR you have been incredibly strong, Mika is lucky to have such a slave! Prayers continue from us.

Always here for you both no matter how big or small.

X


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh Mika you are such a handsome lad ,really pleased to read that despite all you have been through you are still a happy boy.
I know this is incredibly hard for you Janis but hold on to the fact that Mika hasn't a clue whats going on .
Topping up the healing vibes and sending an extra shovel of "stay strong" vibes to you xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Big hugs for Mika xxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sure he's a lot happier back home with his Mum and his pal, even if Rosso is being a bit stand offish at the moment.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

With all our love and may you have many more tomorrows with your precious boy


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Glad he's enjoying being at home! Long may it continue! Sending hugs!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Really lovely to hear how pleased he is to be home & you're getting some quality cuddles with the handsome lad. I'm sure Rosso will come round soon once he starts smelling more normal. Matilda hated the pill gun when I first started with it, it took a good week for her to accept it & now she's takes it like a champ so fingers crossed Mika will be the same. Sending more healing vibes for the both of you x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad to hear he is enjoying being home. Rosso will come round in a few days. Get your feet up OR and enjoy. X


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Such a handsome boy bless him. Sending love to you all xxx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

It's really nice to hear that Mika is enjoying lots of cuddle time with his mumma, I'm sure Rosso will come round soon when he smells more like home.

I have not been around quite so much lately but the power of PF love and support never ceases to amaze. So many wonderful people all looking out for one another in times of need or distress.

Wishing you lots of love and sending strength from me and the boys xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Wow, just wow, absolutely unbelievable!!!!! Thank you from the bottom of my heart


No one could be more welcome.

Enjoy every precious moment with your 2 beautiful boys.xx


----------



## Char8607 (Dec 4, 2016)

oliviarussian said:


> He's so happy to be home bless him
> 
> He's eating like a horse (due to the steroids) and is just so cuddly, he just hasn't stopped purring!
> 
> ...


What a beautiful boy @oliviarussian. Glad to hear he's cuddley and purring. Take care xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm glad you got him home to spend some quality time @oliviarussian. I hope he feels great for ages xxxx


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Sending love and hugs from Mooch and me xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm happy your both well settled back home. Long may it continue. I just love his eyes in that picture . So beautiful x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

A little update for all you Mika fans 

He is still doing well, has eaten loads and pooed, in fact if it wasn't for the fact that he is horribly skinny with bits of fur missing all over him then I'm not sure you would think there was anything wrong with him, the transfusion and steroids have obviously picked him right up for a bit!

He just came in and yelled at me!!!!!! And for those who know Mika as the gobby little s**t he usually is then you can imagine how happy that has made me feel!!!

He is taking his meds better (combination of him getting used to it and me being more confident maybe?)

I'm taking things one day at a time but it's lovely having my boy back home where he belongs


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh hun, I've just caught up with this, I'm so sorry to hear about Mika, sending big (((HUGS))) to you both and tons of healing vibes for Mika xxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's really good to hear, glad he is more his old self, keep it up Mika xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2017)

oliviarussian said:


> He just came in and yelled at me!!!!!! And for those who know Mika as the gobby little s**t he usually is then you can imagine how happy that has made me feel!!!


That is exactly how I knew Lithium was better, another gobby little s**t, although she does prefer a teensy bit opinionated


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

oliviarussian said:


> A little update for all you Mika fans
> 
> He is still doing well, has eaten loads and pooed, in fact if it wasn't for the fact that he is horribly skinny with bits of fur missing all over him then I'm not sure you would think there was anything wrong with him, the transfusion and steroids have obviously picked him right up for a bit!
> 
> ...


*Yo Cuz..........Gobby sh*ts unite














xx
*
Isnt it a wonderful feeling when they are acting "normally" 
When Meeko has been ill with his IBD I know when he is feeling better when stuff starts taking flying lessons off the worktops again.

Keep it up Mika xx
*

*


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So lovely to hear he's feeling better in himself and I bet you love the sound of him yelling at you now!!!!!!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Glad Mika is home and feeling himself again. Long time or short, that is what matters to him, after all. But I do hope it's much much longer. xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad you are all having a great day OR. 

Thank you for the updates as you and the cats are very dear to us x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

That's a lovely update @oliviarussian :Cat great to hear he's taking his pills better as well. Keep it up Mika!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm truly gobsmacked at how people have responded to OR and our darling Mika if anyone deserves it it's them! Well done to everyone for your support. 
So pleased Mika is back at home and is so happy he's really a brave boy. Sending all our love
Soozi and Liddy. xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am glad to hear that Mika is feeling better in himself, and you are managing to give him his medication. I love to hear that he is shouting at you. Bless his heart. Give him a gentle hug from me. 

Viv xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

So happy to see Mika looking happy and relaxed at home x


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Lovely to see him and delighted he's well enough to yell at you 
Proud owner of a gobby one here too


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lovely news today that Mika is a happy chappy! Long may it continue xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

So wonderful to see him noisy and stuffing himself! Hopefully the steroid appetite increase will make him fill out a bit. Hoping you have many purr filled cuddle days to come xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

So pleased that our little blue boy is happy to be back home and making his demands known!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2017)

He is gorgeous!!! I love the good news


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Such good news about gorgeous Mika what a lovely update to read!

It's been amazing to see all the support both emotional and financial from this lovely bunch of people on PF x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I must say it has warmed the cockles of my heart to see people rallying round like this. I've always known that most of the members here are kind hearted and generous to a fault but things like this really make you appreciate Cat Chat. The show of support, emotional and otherwise, for our lovely OR has been staggering and no one deserves it more as she is always there in support of other members who need it


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Aw so glad he is feeling a lot better. xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Such a handsome brave boy bless him. Glad he's doing well! Xxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Brilliant news that Mika is doing so well! Long may it continue xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So glad.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Any update for Mika's legions of fans, admirers and well-wishers @oliviarussian ?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

And pictures


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2017)

AND MORE PICTURES & VIDEOS????? Oops, sorry, listing !


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll get some photos later cos he's snoozing at the moment after just finishing his second breakfast of the day, the amount of food I'm getting through at the moment is ridiculous cos I'm opening tins left, right and centre trying to tempt him into eating more (it's upsetting me feeling all his little ribs and spine so am trying to fatten him up) so it's like an all day, all you can eat Chinese buffet here at the moment!!!! 

Having said that he is eating well and back pestering for treats (that's my boy!) he's still bright and active, quite clingy still but that's OK as I'm having lots of lap time!

I'm a bit nervous about Thursday cos he has an appointment at the vets to test his blood to see if his PCV levels have started dropping again or the Steroids are doing their job and keeping them stable

Thanks for your continuing support guys, those vibes are working cos he's for the moment he's doing great!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Really pleased he is doing well and continuing the positive vibes for Thursday I hope he continues to do well. Sorry I haven't been able to add to the fund but the Tipsters last health scare covered two policy years and 2 conditions so 4 excesses to pay which still linger on the old CC. Doesn't mean that I am not supporting and sending every positive vibe me and Tipsy can x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

That's brilliant to hear, long may it continue!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

That is a great update OR.
It might be time to tell one of my Paddy tales......
Paddy was a cat of multiple acute diagnoses...and yet he kept on going strong.
At one point he had a large and rapidly growing lump on his side which was diagnosed by needle biopsy as cancer. He had been in hospital for several days prior to this diagnosis and was very unwell indeed.
My vet put him on a low dose of steroid and Paddy perked up immeasurably. What is more, the very large lump began to shrink and shrink and finally to disappear!
He went on to live several more very happy and healthy years and the lump never did return.


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Topping up the positive vibes. So pleased he is eating well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2017)

Who is a gambling person? I bet 25 matchsticks that his PCV is up to 30, bottom end of normal


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Great news OR, I'm so pleased he continues to be so bright & hopefully he'll get some weight back on soon x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Such good news OR and everything crossed for Thursday.

Do you think he's eating any more than he did when he was well or about the same?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> Such good news OR and everything crossed for Thursday.
> 
> Do you think he's eating any more than he did when he was well or about the same?


I would say maybe a little more, he's never been a big eater even when he was well TBH, more of a grazer!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

KCTT said:


> Really pleased he is doing well and continuing the positive vibes for Thursday I hope he continues to do well. Sorry I haven't been able to add to the fund but the Tipsters last health scare covered two policy years and 2 conditions so 4 excesses to pay which still linger on the old CC. Doesn't mean that I am not supporting and sending every positive vibe me and Tipsy can x


I really don't think anyone needs to apologise, I'm sure OR is just as grateful for the emotional support. Everyone has things going on in their lives.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Great to hear he is still eating like a horse.

Good luck for Thursday.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Delighted to hear that he is doing well!! Still sending good vibes and holding both of you in my thoughts xx


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

So glad to hear Mika is doing okay. I have been thinking of him 

Been a bit hard to come on here recently due to person issues but wishing him well!


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

He's such a good boy and I'm sure every single one of us hopes that he carries on like this for a long long time


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think I am going to close this for now.
Perhaps we can have a new thread for Mika?
I am sorry that the efforts to raise money to help OR have been so controversial.
Edit: @oliviarussian has asked if she could keep this thread just for Mika as she has received so much emotional support from the messages. I have heavily edited it and ask that it be kept purely for updates on dear Mika and messages of support.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It's been absolutely amazing! @Franlow it has to be said hun


lymorelynn said:


> I think I am going to close this for now.
> Perhaps we can have a new thread for Mika?
> I am sorry that the efforts to raise money to help OR have been so controversial.
> Edit: @oliviarussian has asked if she could keep this thread just for Mika as she has received so much emotional support from the messages. I have heavily edited it and ask that it be kept purely for updates on dear Mika and messages of support.


Thank you so much Lynn! xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you Lynn for taking the time to edit and reopen this, I know how much it means to OR x


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Lynn

You rock. I know how much OR had got from the thread and we just flew off the handle as we are very protective about people we love.

Xxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

No more thank yous - keep this thread for Mika and Janis


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Topping up the positive vibes for Mika and wishing him well for Thursday x


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm also topping up those positive vibes - hope the blue boy is feeling more like himself!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

So glad he is eating lots. I don't know if he fancies it but I used to tell anaemic mums to eat red meat. Cheap minute steak might tempt him. 

Everything crossed for the vets x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

buffie said:


> Topping up the positive vibes for Mika and wishing him well for Thursday x


It's been changed till tomorrow now cos just realised I needed more Steroids


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Everything crossed all goes well for Mika' vet visit tomorrow - wouldn't it be lovely if he'd put a bit of weight back on. 
I wonder if they will run a full set of bloods or just the PCV..will you let us know? 
I bet you are going through steroids like nobody's business - 3 at a time!!!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> Everything crossed all goes well for Mika' vet visit tomorrow - wouldn't it be lovely if he'd put a bit of weight back on.
> I wonder if they will run a full set of bloods or just the PCV..will you let us know?
> I bet you are going through steroids like nobody's business - 3 at a time!!!!


I wouldn't expect him to have put any on tbh, he was starved quite a few times before procedures whilst in hospital so I imagine he's skinnier than before poor lad!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Good luck for tomorrow. I'm glad it could be brought forward. Fingers crossed it's good news x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

OR they bounce back quickly as a lot of what is lost is water. 

Big hugs again lovely lady and your beautiful babes xxxxx


----------



## Char8607 (Dec 4, 2016)

Best of luck tomorrow @oliviarussian and Mika will be thinking of you. Hugs from us all xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Hope all goes well tomorrow. Topsy did really well for quite a while when he was on the steroids. Fingers crossed they give your boy the boost he needs and you come home as happy as you can x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Since your appointment has been brought forward I'd best send all the positive vibes by First Class Post.
All the best for tomorrow Mika xx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Keeping everything crossed for tomorrow, love, hugs and those special purrs and furry kisses from Potter, Mystique, Vala&Ash!!!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Every positive vibe that I can muster is on its way to Mika for tomorrow, along with lots of love for you both.
xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Best wishes for tomorrow, hope the news is positive xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Lovely update 

Good luck tomorrow at the vet, I have a good feeling about this (just hope I'm right for a change!). Apart from one occasion, I was always able to predict a rise of fall of Luna's PCV and your update sounds so much like good news :Cat xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2017)

buffie said:


> Since your appointment has been brought forward I'd best send all the positive vibes by First Class Post.
> All the best for tomorrow Mika xx


Think we need it special delivery. Let's hope he is channeling Arnold Schwartzakitty and has put on a few hundred grams


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Good luck tomorrow! Sasha and I keeping you in our thoughts and sending lots of hope and positive vibes your way!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

So glad to hear Mika is up and about and much more himself. Best of luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Come on Mika lad, give us all something to smile about  best of luck wee man xxx


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Good luck tomorrow. Sending more positive vibes


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Let's keep everything crossed for Mika tomorrow! As he's doing so well I hope there will be nothing to worry about. xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Heaps of good luck for Mika's appointment tomorrow, really hope the bloods are good x


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow Mika, Fanta and Pepsi have their paws crossed for you x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Sending lots of good luck vibes for Mika tomorrow. I hope he's put on some weight too bless him.
Viv xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I too hope all goes well tomorrow, topping up the vibes and sending big hugs to OR and Mika xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Sending heaps of good luck vibes to Mika for tomorrow
Hoping bloods are good 
Hugs for you OR & Mika xx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> It's been changed till tomorrow now cos just realised I needed more Steroids


We have everything crossed that if goes well tomorrow xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thinking of you today OR, everything crossed here for positive news on the bloods xx ((hugs))


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Hoping today goes well OR sending lots of love and wishes xxxx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Good luck today


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

hope everything goes well today


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2017)

xoxoxo


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Just got back from the vets and good news is his PCV results are 19 which is only a 1% drop from 20 after the transfusion so it looks like the steroids are doing their job for now!
Bad news is he is still jaundiced 
He has sent bloods for external testing which will be back tomorrow 
The Mycoplasma results are still not back so he's chasing them so will continue ABs for now

He threw me a bit when he said that he had spoken to a specialist surgeon who says he has experienced this before and thinks it's more likely to be a Mast Cell Sarcoma rather than Histiocytic Sarcoma (which was the incredibly rare one that there is little data for) and still recommends a splenectomy ... I haven't really processed this yet so have to try and take it all in as I had decided I wasn't prepared to put Mika through all that with such a unknown prognosis , my gut feeling is still the same but need to digest this new information now

Here he is having a relax after his trip out in the car, he seems fine and has eaten a hearty breakfast


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh Mika, you are utterly beautiful you handsome, handsome boy :Kiss

PCV result sounds good J, will have to wait to see what the other results say. I agree you need time to digest what's being said about a possible different diagnosis and find out what that means for the prognosis however you decide to proceed xxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Still a beautiful boy Mika and pleased you enjoyed your trip out in the car. 

Really pleased that Mika looks to be stable. You do need all the results and information before you can fully digest and start to think about making decisions. Make sure you keep a pen and paper handy you will have a hundred questions go around in your head as you wait for results. Write them down and ask them all if you need to next time you speak to the vet for the results.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Thats lots to think about Hun. Mika is looking so splendid hard to take in what a time he has had. So pleased with the PCV result that is good news! 
Sending huge hugs and lots of love to you allXXX


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hello handsome lad









Good news that his PCV is near as damn it the same as post transfusion  
I'm not surprised that you are a bit surprised by the new possible diagnosis,I have absolutely no knowledge of anything similar so cant really offer any advice other than let it sink in,think about it and ask lots of questions but at the end of it all you do what you think is right for your beautiful boy as we know you will xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

buffie said:


> Hello handsome lad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Buffie
It's still most likely cancer whatever type it may be so nothing has really changed I guess.. we will never know unless they remove his spleen and send for testing, back to square one really!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad some news was more positive. Mika is taking it all in his stride, bless his furry socks.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Handsome photo as ever, good news PCV, take your time, wait for rest of results, ask your very helpful vets all the questions you need answers too. 
So much for you to digest I do feel for you. X


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I am glad you some good and some different info today. 
He is no doubt enjoying the fuss x
Take your time to mull everything over. I am sure CK will advise you. I would say keep giving him great food. The pressure feels like it's off a bit so you can decide with all the information and advice. 

Make sure you are looking after yourself too lovely x


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2017)

If the spleen is suspected to contain MCT or an intestinal mass is seen on ultrasound, a fine needle aspiration can also be performed, but may require some sedation.
Surgery is typically not recommended for cats with disseminated MCT, *unless the spleen is involved*. It has been shown that cats with splenic MCT usually benefit from removal of their spleen, even when there is extensive disease such as bone marrow involvement.
THIS INFO IS FROM HERE
http://www.vcchope.com/resource-center/feline-mast-cell-tumors

If they can tell with just a needle aspiration, at least you would have options. And as you will be taking him for bloods regularly, I would absolutely have to know one way, or the other. But Mika is your baby & whatever is right by you, is right 100%
The PCV news is good news & he is a gorgeous boy - obvs


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

It is great news that Mika's PCV is holding up. At least you now have a little time to weigh up the options, rather than having to make a quick decision about what to do . Whatever you do we all know that it will be what is best for Mika.

xx


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Glad to hear Mika is rallying, what a Handsom boy he is! Stay positive, all our love and prayers from Sasha and I!


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Good news about the PCV and glad to see he took the visit in his stride. What a gorgeous photo of him. Good idea to take a bit of time to process the new information, its a lot to take in x


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2017)

oliviarussian said:


> The Mycoplasma results are still not back so he's chasing them so will continue ABs for now


From what I remember with Lith, these took about 10 days ish. Are you giving him doxycycline? I had trouble with Lith vomiting, so vet said give them a little bit of food first, then the tablet, then let them eat - much easier than syringing water to wash it down


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Franlow said:


> From what I remember with Lith, these took about 10 days ish. Are you giving him doxycycline? I had trouble with Lith vomiting, so vet said give them a little bit of food first, then the tablet, then let them eat - much easier than syringing water to wash it down


Yes he is taking Doxycycline, it is highly unlikely to be Mycoplasma but just need the results to be sure


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Good news about PCV results.
And that he is stable.
It's a concern he is still jaundiced though.
Take your time weighing everything up lovely and in the meantime make sure he gets a big dinner xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Agree with @huckybuck take your time give it plenty of thought Janis. 
Oh and treats! Lol!


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Big decisions, the main thing is that you are in possession of all the knowlege you can have. I'm glad our boy blue is still so well

Xxxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Glad to hear his PCV is stable & he's got such a healthy appetite  Are you able to talk to the specialist directly? It might help clarify things.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Fairly good news I think. 

What did the bloods tell about new red blood cells? Hopefully they show signs of baby cells being produced 

Remember that there is a life span for the transfusion so don't be disheartened if Mika's PCV improves then drops when the transfusion comes to the end of its life. It will pick up again as long as he is producing new cells xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

GingerNinja said:


> Fairly good news I think.
> 
> What did the bloods tell about new red blood cells? Hopefully they show signs of baby cells being produced
> 
> Remember that there is a life span for the transfusion so don't be disheartened if Mika's PCV improves then drops when the transfusion comes to the end of its life. It will pick up again as long as he is producing new cells xxx


I think I might get that info with the blood that got sent off hopefully tomorrow

Added to my evergrowing list to ask


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Good news that mika's pvc is stable. I hope you get good news when his blood tests come back.

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> Fairly good news I think.
> 
> What did the bloods tell about new red blood cells? Hopefully they show signs of baby cells being produced
> 
> Remember that there is a life span for the transfusion so don't be disheartened if Mika's PCV improves then drops when the transfusion comes to the end of its life. It will pick up again as long as he is producing new cells xxx


When we were at RVC the vet did say he thought there were some new reds so fingers crossed this is the case.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

That is wonderful that you have got some positive news. Bless you. In situations like this you feel like you are drowning under so much information and the internet can make this so much worse!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Just keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Still thinking of you both and sending positive vibes xx


----------



## Char8607 (Dec 4, 2016)

Still in my thoughts and hoping that the positive news continues xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Well he's been a bit quiet, sleeping mostly and hasn't eaten a great deal today  I am hoping it's just became it's quite hot and muggy here today, he was always a bit of a lazy sod but when you are looking at every little sign it is a bit of a worry!

I think I have come to a decision that I'm not going to put him through a Splenectomy (and chemo), I just don't think it is fair to put him through it when the prognosis is so uncertain and he is still so poorly and weak

My vet called with the blood results and the good news is that there are signs of regeneration so we will re-test in a couple of weeks and if his PVC is still stable then we will start to reduce the steroids, the specialist from the RVC has also been in touch with my vet for regular updates and has recommended taking another fine needle sample and ultrasound in a couple of months all being well... I feel quite touched that he is still taking such an interest in Mika, I thought once he was discharged that would be the last of his involvement but just goes to show what a lovely, caring man he is!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2017)

They really do care, I also know that they give you the best vet for the illness. If you check the Vets on the RVC website, they all have interests in different areas of veterinary medicine. Really good news re the blood results. If he wants more tests in a couple of months, he obviously thinks he has a longer term prognosis which is great news.


----------



## Char8607 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hugs @oliviarussian lets hope it's the weather; if he's feeling not quite himself and then it's hot on top.of that he probably just feels he needs a quiet day today.

It is awful though when you know they're poorly as you look at and read into every little thing. It's the worst thing you can do but also the only thing you can think about and impossible to stop doing (in my experience). Take care xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm glad the vets are in contact with each other and interested in how he's doing.

Regeneration is a great sign. 

It's hard to make decisions on so little definite info so all crossed that he continues to do really well for the next few weeks and then see what the FNA and next bloods say.

Hope he's had his tea tonight!!!!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Hoping it's just the weather. Our 3 have been very flat (literally flat on the laminate floor) and droopy today with the heat. No one seemed interested in much at all until just now when it has cooled noticeably.

Still sending those positive vibes!!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

It's been a hot day. My two have been in all day which is unheard of. 

Hope it's a bit cooler for him tomorrow. X


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2017)

Had to make Lith some soup today as she had only eaten 1/2 sachet & was looking decidedly pukey. Have cat icepops in freezer & a small order of Thrive wet which none can resist coming from Amazon & a huge load from zp later. I wish it would rain!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just dropping by with a top up of positive vibes for your gorgeous lad and hope you see an improvement in his appetite today.
As the others have said most of the furries find the hot weather puts them off eating,even Mr M finds the Scottish temp too much at times and that's nothing like you are experiencing in the south of the country.x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Topping up the positive vibes for Mika, I hope his appetite picks up today. I'm sure it's the heat making him like that, I think they struggle more in it when they're not at full health. It really effects Tilda these days xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Sending more positive vibes for Mika. I hope his appetite comes back today. It's very hot again, maybe he will eat when it's cooler after dark. Hugs Hun. 

Viv xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Well he woke me up this morning being sick and brought up 2 pretty big (for him) hairballs, not sure if he has been overgrooming to get the smell of hospital out of his fur!

Anyway still not interested in food apart from a couple of mouthfuls and I'm panicking that the weekend is fast approaching again.... I'm working tomorrow morning and the vets close at lunchtime, so I'm taking him in now

I might be overreacting but he is so skinny that I can't afford to have him not eating 

EDITED just as I got the carrier out he started scoffing his food down!!!!
I've changed the appointment to this evening and will speak to the vet this afternoon 
This boy is keeping me on my toes!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hoping it was just the furballs making him feel off hun. At leat he has them out!!

Good luck - it won't do him any harm to see if the vet will give him anti sickness meds and/or the b12 injection and perhaps get some appetite stimulants to have on hand too.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Don't ever think you are over reacting you can only ever go with your gut feel as to what to do. Even if it just gives you peace of mind over the weekend it is worth it. Fingers crossed it is just something minor hope all goes well at the vets.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sure we would all be worrying just as much under the circumstances. I expect its the weather plus if he's brought up furballs, that probably made him feel a bit icky yesterday, Bunty isn't eating hardly at all at the moment. Best to check though xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Try not to worry too much Hun hopefully he'll eat soon.

Anyone any suggestions of things they've successfully tempted poorly kitties with? Might be useful!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2017)

You know your cat better than anyone. I remember balling my eyes out when Data was so skinny, sitting down was uncomfortable for him. One thing I can say, is they can get much skinnier than you ever thought possible & still come right back at you when they feel better. Hopefully an appetite stimulant will help, that & a 10 degree drop in temp please.
Fingers crossed


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Try not to worry too much Hun hopefully he'll eat soon.
> 
> Anyone any suggestions of things they've successfully tempted poorly kitties with? Might be useful!


When googling the top tip is to warm food slightly it enhances the smell.

With Tipsy Felix works too not great quality but she eats it and eats a full pouch. For weight gain unless there any any specific reasons they shouldn't due to content it is worth asking the question whether kitten food can be used. When Topsy was ill there was a concern over fat content which I think was an issue when they suspected issues with his pancreas but once that was cleared we were ok to try.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Poor boy. 

Hairballs must be no fun in or coming out. 

I have been adding cool ie tap water to tins of thrive. I bought tuna based ones this time. 
I hope he gets a nice once over by the vet OR so you can relax. I totally get where you are at as every at the mo you are watching for every cough, sneeze or burp xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

We'll have spoken to the vet and said yes bring him in this evening and he will give him an anti nausea injection and possibly appetite stimulants ... bad news is now he is back in the box


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2017)

bluecordelia said:


> I have been adding cool ie tap water to tins of thrive. I bought tuna based ones this time.


I am awaiting a delivery of the salmon & tuna & chicken & turkey. Lith doesn't not like the chicken , or, the tuna on their own. Will not touch the seafood, or the one with liver. I wouldn't ordinarily say any of them are fussy overly, but she has lost 400g now due to the heat & an ibs flare up. Doesn't sound much, but, she is only 3kg. She is eating overnight, just, not in the day other than the odd lick. I might be forced into getting some Felix!
Have you tried Liquivite? Poppy is tucking into some as we speak, the others will not touch it. I would love to be able to smell as a cat does for a day, it would really help them if we realised why they don't eat certain things!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Glad to hear Mika has finally eaten & you're able to get him seen this evening, hopefully they can give him something to help. With dodgy appetites I have a huge array of different foods in to tempt them, including junk food, I always hold a bowl to Matilda's face to get her going, sometimes accompanied with lots of strokes & kisses & my bed seems to be the favourite place to dine. I have antacids, gastro drugs & slippery elm on hand to help with sicky or sore tummies. I had to try lots of different things until I found what worked for each of them.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> We'll have spoken to the vet and said yes bring him in this evening and he will give him an anti nausea injection and possibly appetite stimulants ... bad news is now he is back in the box


Awww he might not be feeling good after his furballs he's not used to those! Given the circumstances it's best the Vet checks him over and gives him something to help the nausea and maybe an appetite stimulant. He will have off days though. get well Mika. hugs to you OR. XXX


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hope it all goes well at the vets this evening and that Mika is feeling and looking brighter soon xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Hopefully the vet can help him feel a bit better and put your mind at rest. It's good to go tonight as then you can relax that he's had a check before the weekend. It's very hot so that might be making him feel low too. Good luck for tonight x


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Fingers crossed for the wee guy. We can never worry too much about them but hope he picks up his eating soon x


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I hope it all went ok at the vets. Everything crossed that it was just the hairballs and heat combined to make him feel a bit off.


----------

